# Miss Abbie is now.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

18 months old... she is such a joy, she lives her life to the fullest...like there might not be a tomorrow.....


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Such a pretty girl with such a pretty smile!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

she's beautiful


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Miss Maggie looks great! Looks like she is about to develop her full coat. It also looks like she is keeping a close eye on "her" yard.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Miss Maggie looks great! Looks like she is about to develop her full coat. It also looks like she is keeping a close what on "her" yard.


LoL...Vern ... its Abbie not Maggie..... shes waiting to jump Cruiser.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Abbie is looking great. Nice and fit and trim.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> LoL...Vern ... its Abbie not Maggie..... shes waiting to jump Cruiser.....


What a dope I am. I meant Abbie, but was thinking Maggie for some stupid reason.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

There's my girl Ms.Abbie she has grown up to be a beauitful young lady
I love the 4th pic from the bottom looks like she is sayin Ok mom i am smilin now take my pic


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Abbie is gorgeous!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

SadGoldenEyez said:


> There's my girl Ms.Abbie she has grown up to be a beauitful young lady
> I love the 4th pic from the bottom looks like she is sayin Ok mom i am smilin now take my pic


Actually I wish I had gone wide on that shot...Cruiser happen to wipe out off to the the left of the picture and it was like Abbie was laughing at him


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow...18 mos. already? She is gorgeous! We should all take lessons from her on how to live life!!


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

She's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Miss Abbie a very beautiful Girl, allways love looking at your pictures
















​


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice and smart philosophy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

SadGoldenEyez said:


> There's my girl Ms.Abbie she has grown up to be a beauitful young lady
> I love the 4th pic from the bottom looks like she is sayin Ok mom i am smilin now take my pic


That laughing face is precious! I love it!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hugs and kisses!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh such a perdy girl!!! She sure is growing up fast it seems to me lol!! I esp. love the second one... her beautiful brown eyes really show up.

p.s. your new siggy pic is REALLY really cute!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

18 months old! Doesn't seem possible. Why, just last week she was climbing on the patio table for the first time. Right? No? Okay, then.

Gosh, she is beautiful. I love your Abbie stories. It's been fun watching her grow up here.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can see her laughing at Cruiser in the picture. I also can tell she is keeping an eye out for Cruiser in all the pictures also. That is one happy girl.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

She is a BEAUTY! Growing up nicely! Love the laughing pic.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Crusier bud you are going to have to step up the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is gorgeous though I must say.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

She is so pretty and you're terrific with photos.

Sweet Katie


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

desilu said:


> 18 months old! Doesn't seem possible. Why, just last week she was climbing on the patio table for the first time. Right? No? Okay, then.
> 
> Gosh, she is beautiful. I love your Abbie stories. It's been fun watching her grow up here.


 
ummmmm....you mean like this one??? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

desilu said:


> 18 months old! Doesn't seem possible. Why, just last week she was climbing on the patio table for the first time. Right? No? Okay, then.
> 
> Gosh, she is beautiful. I love your Abbie stories. It's been fun watching her grow up here.


Oh she still gets up on the patio table... she taught Cruiser how to get up there....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

She is just stunning at 18 months old. If only we could all learn from the ways that our goldens live, we would all have better quality of life like they do.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> If only we could all learn from the ways that our goldens live, we would all have better quality of life like they do.


That is so true Michelle.....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> ummmmm....you mean like this one??? LOL


That's exactly what I'm talking about! What a rascal that Abbie is! I have laughed so hard at the stories Maggie's Mom tells about all her dogs, but I have a special love for Abbie.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

desilu said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about! What a rascal that Abbie is! I have laughed so hard at the stories Maggie's Mom tells about all her dogs, but I have a special love for Abbie.


since you enjoy her soooo much.....(the color is a little off though)(Mary is going to kill me!!!!)


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> since you enjoy her soooo much.....(the color is a little off though)(Mary is going to kill me!!!!)


No killing allowed! I love the expression on her face! She's saying "What? Haven't you ever seen a golden on the table before? Sheeeesh!"

Such a cutie. I'll bet she's tons of fun in person.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

desilu said:


> No killing allowed! I love the expression on her face! She's saying "What? Haven't you ever seen a golden on the table before? Sheeeesh!"
> 
> Such a cutie. *I'll bet she's tons of fun in person*.


YES SHE IS!!!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Everything about her is beautiful!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> Everything about her is beautiful!!


Thanks... she is a real joy...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Crusier bud you are going to have to step up the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is gorgeous though I must say.


Hooch.. He's trying .. He's been given his all to step it up and get 1 up on Abbie....


----------

